# 2007 Party Pics from The Dead End



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

My pics:

Halloween2007 pictures by ghostessdeanna - Photobucket

My Uncle Dan's pics:

Ghostess Deannas Party pictures by trapperdan58 - Photobucket

I'm beat... I'll summarize and send a link to the website when I get that all done.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks like a good time was had by all!
Great pics there! Glad it all turned out good!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like everybody had a good time.


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Great pix! Looks like you guys had lots of fun! Love that Jellyfish costume! And using cotton for suds in the bathroom for the gorilla was brilliant!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looks like all had a good time. very nice set-up and the food looks so so yummy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wonderful, looks fantastic! and everyone was smiling!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y;all... I'm just glad it's over...lol I'm freakin' pooped!

I just finished up getting stuff up on the website with summary, explanation, and stuff:

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/2007partypageone.htm


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, you know it ain't a party till Ernster gets drunk and falls on his shovel  

Looks like you had a great time. Now go nap.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

lol Thanks. He's still out there laying on his shovel, he just won't stay away from the booze.


----------

